#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-06
<jbailey> lamont: Around?
#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-07
<lamont> jbailey: am now....  but only for about 30 min
<jbailey> lamont: I remember that Carlos had fixed a syscall problem a while back, I have that in my notes.
<jbailey> But I don't have *what* the fix actually was.  I don't see anything relevant in Debian, but doko mentioned perl and python having strange failures.
<jbailey> Do you have any idea?
<jbailey> I'd love to get this all incorporated so that I can start wrapping up glibc changes.
<lamont> jbailey: the most recent one I recall was a floating point exception issue - but there are issues that show up in threads (both with ubuntu and debian kernels under a debian glibc) that do not seem to hit ubuntu/hppa as much.
<lamont> best to ping carlos for his fix - or at least the channel
* lamont pings carlos for giggles
<jbailey> Yeah.  I pinged him earlier as well.
<jbailey> Also Kyle, in case he remembered what it was.
<jbailey> In this case, doko said that he's seeing some sort of failure, and pointed me to a patch that we already had installed as the fix.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-12
<cDlm> hi, anyone using dapper on sparc ?
<cDlm> I just dist-upgraded from breezy on an Ultra 5, 2.6.15-17 doesn't load, 2.6.12 stops booting saying that /dev/hda1 doesn't exist
<shinmen> cDlm: I have it on an U80, but haven't done upgrades in a while...
<cDlm> dapper ?
<cDlm> I will try the dapper install CD instead of upgrading
<cDlm> I guess it's a problem with udev or something lke that
<cDlm> duh
<cDlm> even the install CD fails
<cDlm> everything stops after "Remapping the kernel... done."
<cDlm> nothing works (even STOP-A), I need to use the power supply switch
<fabbione> known bug
<fabbione> it's fixed in the next kernel
<fabbione> it did sleep into 17.24 by mistake
<fabbione> it will be fixed in the next upload
<fabbione> it's an unbreakable loop when we pass the TLB from OBP to the kernel
<cDlm> next upload means when ? days, weeks ?
<fabbione> 2 days max
<cDlm> ok, cool
<fabbione> probably earlier than that
<cDlm> I'm not in a hurry
<fabbione> neither am i :)
<cDlm> besides that, how does dapper works on sparc ?
<fabbione> pretty good
<fabbione> afaik at least
<fabbione> i need to track down an issue with hald
<fabbione> and find somebody to test X
<cDlm> I'm just fed up with gentoo for my gateway/server
<fabbione> as server it's rock solid :)
<cDlm> but I need lighttpd and some recent stuff
<cDlm> ...when the kernel boots ;)
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> cDlm: you can try this kernel if you want:
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/niagara/
<fabbione> that should work while you wait for the official one to hit archive
<cDlm> in fact I'm playing with debian on the machine :}
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> it's not the same kernel
<fabbione> have fun :)
<fabbione> i am back to enjoy my last 2 hours of holidays
<cDlm> btw I tried to boot on the old (breezy) kernel, but it didn't load
<fabbione> yes it won't
<fabbione> new dapper userland needs at least .15 kernel
<cDlm> ok
<fabbione> that's the price you pay for running bleeding edge :)
<cDlm> :)
<lamont> <fabbione> new dapper userland needs at least .15 kernel
<lamont> that explains why my 2.6.12 kernel died, eh?
<fabbione> lamont: eh?
<fabbione> lamont: ehhehe
<fabbione> lamont: yes.. at least udev/initramfs/klibc and the booting stsuff
<fabbione> glibc and the rest of userland is ok
<lamont> well, the amusing part was that 2.6.12-10-686 booted just fine, while 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic didn't... I really need to grab a daily-live iso and figure out what's up.
<fabbione> initramfs/initrd
<fabbione> does that ring a bell?
<fabbione> no actually
<fabbione> .12 and .12?
<fabbione> did you have a custom initrd?
<fabbione> for one of them
<fabbione> because my .12 initrd has been updated
<fabbione> and so destroyed
<lamont> yeah 12 and 12
<lamont> nothing custom about it
<lamont> other than the s/amd64/i386/g thing
<fabbione> check the initrd timestamps?
<fabbione> if they have been updated with the upgrade or not
<fabbione> because something in the initrd does segafault on me
<fabbione> (or did..)
<fabbione> i mean with .12 on dapper userland
